# GTO Distributors Date Codes



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

Does any one know how the date codes work for GTO distributors? Trying to date code a 1965 unit. TIA


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are codes for 65 GTO distributors, I can't find any informatin on date codes. Can you post the codes listed?

389 4bbl and 3x2bbl (64&65) 1111054 
389 4bbl and 3x2bbl w/T.I. (64&65) 1111047 
389 4bbl and 3x2bbl w/T.I.-(late 65 & 66) 1111080


----------



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't have a date code handy. I was looking to buy one for the 65 and need an early 1965 calendar year model. One other question every book I've seen lists the 054 as the correct distributor for the 389 4bbl yet I've seen 078s with early 1965 date codes. Which is correct?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

054 is correct, 078 was used in 66 for the 389 4 bbl,


----------



## marshallbeach (Feb 20, 2011)

The Date Code on my 1969 is 9A15. 
9=1969
A=January
15=Build Date

1111970 is the part number.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DODGER (Jun 16, 2011)

1111054 has a metal band around the shaft of the distributor it says "1111054 delco remy 4D20" = 3X2 tripower 1964 April 20th. or 4D20. the first number is for the year the letter is for month and finally the last 2 numbers are the date of the month, later on pontiac stamped the numbers on the distributor EX. 1111952 8g15, 1111970 9c20, 1111941 8m12, the 970 model was both RA3&4 late 1969. hope this helps.:cheers


----------

